# Partager connexion internet depuis le Mac ?



## Chicawar (22 Février 2018)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je souhaiterai pouvoir partager ma connexion internet de mon mac vers ma xbox et tout cela sans câble ethernet. 

J'ai en effet besoin d'utiliser un réseau configuré avec un VPN sur ma xbox. 
Je voudrais donc tout simplement utiliser mon macbook en temps que hotspot (avec un VPN d'activé) et pouvoir sélectionner ce réseau sur ma xbox.

À l'instar d'un iPhone finalement où je peux partager ma connexion avec n'importe quel appareil wifi.

Merci à tous et à toutes.


----------



## r e m y (22 Février 2018)

Ça se passe dans Préférences Système, puis Partage. 
Il faut cocher le partage Internet 

https://support.apple.com/kb/PH25327?locale=fr_FR


----------



## Chicawar (22 Février 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Ça se passe dans Préférences Système, puis Partage.
> Il faut cocher le partage Internet
> 
> https://support.apple.com/kb/PH25327?locale=fr_FR



Merci pour la réponse.
J'ai déjà essayé, mais je n'arrive pas à partager ma connexion par wifi. 

Malheureusement je pense que ce n'est possible que par câble croisé... dans le menu partage je n'ai que ça comme option :


----------



## r e m y (22 Février 2018)

Ah oui... il faudrait que le Mac soit connecté en ethernet pour partager la connection depuis Ethernet aux ordinateurs via WiFi.


----------



## Chicawar (22 Février 2018)

J'ai cru que j'allais touché au but ! 

J'ai connecté mon iphone en usb à mon mac. 
J'ai ensuite configuré le partage internet pour que mon mac devienne un hotspot. 
J'ai activité mon VPN. J'ai vérifié si mon IP était bien différente, c'était bon.
Je connecte ma xbox à mon hotspot, c'est bon.
Le VPN ne fonctionne pas sur ma xbox alors qu'il fonctionne sur mon Mac 
Je ne sais pas comment ma xbox arrive a se connecter au réseau sans configuration VPN alors qu'elle est connecté à mon Mac lui même configuré en VPN. J'abandonne, j'aurais essayé


----------

